
Apple iPhone 7 teardown shows plastic where headphone jack used to be - taytus
http://uk.businessinsider.com/apple-iphone-7-teardown-shows-plastic-where-headphone-jack-used-to-be-2016-9?r=US&IR=T
======
samatman
Actual answer: Taptic Engine.

The molded piece of plastic is clearly not large enough to replace the full
depth of a headphone jack.

This can be confirmed by looking at the photos in the article: the 6s
headphone jack extends just past the antenna mark on the side, the 7 plus
molded plastic bit barely reaches the mark.

Could the 7 have been designed with a headphone jack, without compromising the
function it has? Maybe, probably even. Does the existing 7 have a real
component that impinges the area a headphone jack would occupy? Apparently,
yes.

~~~
triplesec
Could it still get one in anyway if it didn't have other reasons for getting
rid of it? Probably Yes.

------
mistersquid
That piece of plastic is a piece of equipment Apple calls a "barometric
vent".[0]

[0]
[http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/16/12941040/iphone-7-teardown...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/16/12941040/iphone-7-teardown-
plastic-behind-where-headphone-jack-used-to-be)

------
uptown
iPhone 8 - Full screen display. Dual cameras on the smaller device. Wireless
charging. This is why they removed it this generation. It paves the way for
the next generation and gets any controversy out of the way.

~~~
ramenmeal
This argument doesn't make sense to me. Why would they cause controversy
without reaping the benefits? It's a sensationalist headline anyway, it's a
piece of plastic that has a function.

